# Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [#3 Portland Trail Blazers]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Rules

Open to all... even GMs. You cannot vote for you own division (public poll would allow to monitor this and DQ/Penalize those who don't follow rule). Vote seriously, and realistically, based on the final lineups for who you think would be the best in each Div. There will be a 48 Hour Time limit. In the event of a tie, we will expand the voting till the tie is broken by one vote.

After the divisions are completed, We'll decide on seeding format. Whether by a separate poll, for 
each conference determining seeding or by how many votes teams got in their divisional polls.

Same thing. Vote on each Playoff matchup. You can not vote for your own matchup. Winner advances. Maybe another 48 hour time limit. Continue this until we reach the Finals with final vote and crown a champ.



If I put someone out of position, let me know. I just went through, and did the ones myself that I didn't see a roster from.



It is open to analysis or discussion. I would've locked the thread if it weren't. *












*GM: Vuchato

C-Anderson Varejao/ Jason Collins/Michael Doleac
PF- Carlos Boozer/Keith Van Horn
SF- Carmelo Anthony/Kirk Snyder
SG- Quentin Richardson/Antoine Wright 
PG- Kirk Hinrich/Steve Blake/Tony Delk


*









*GM: Cabron_James

C-Drew Gooden/Andris Biedrins/Greg Ostertag
PF- Lamar Odom/Antonio Mcdyess
SF- Ricky Davis/Gordan Giricek
SG- Rip Hamilton/Gerald Green
PG- Brevin Knight/Sebastian Telfair


*










*GM: Dissonance19

C-Amare Stoudemire/David Harrison/Dale Davis
PF- Udonis Haslem/Michael Ruffin
SF- James Posey/Maurice Evans/Travis Outlaw
SG- Michael Redd/Charlie Bell
PG- Anthony Johnson/Lindsey Hunter
*












*GM: Tiz

C- Nene/Matt Bonner
PF- Zach Randolph/Reggie Evans
SF- Rashard Lewis/James Jones/Luke Walton
SG- Mike Miller/Rashad McCants
PG- Jason Kidd/Damon Stoudamire /Jeff McInnis 

*










*GM: WildbyNature

C-Eddy Curry / Darius Songlia
PF- Jared Jeffries / Ike Diogu / Matt Carroll
SF- Shane Battier / Calbert Cheaney 
SG- Martell Webster / Francisco Garcia / Devin Brown
PG- Stephon Marbury / Nate Robinson
*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

Just posting this so people see it in "new posts"


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

To me its between the Diss's team (Blazers) and Tiz's team (Sonics). It was pretty tough but i chose the Sonics. If Amare doesnt return to 04-05 form or close to that, then the Blazers are screwed. Also Sonics are just a sick team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

See my post 1 post up haha.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

This was also a tough division to decide, but not because all the teams were so good. In this case, they all pretty much reeked, IMO, so it was a case of choosing the least of all the evils. I finally went with the TWolves because of Brevin Knight and Sebastian Telfair. Knight's decent--hope the Bobcats don't get rid of him--and I really believe Bassy has potential to be a truly fine point guard.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

It came down to the Sonics and Blazers. I felt Blazers had a 
better combination of players that best suite each other. 
Sonics was right behind them. But Blazers by a hair.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

I chose Utah. Curry is a big that is barely 23 and will improve and I liked what I saw from Songalia in the WBC, so he should be a decent backup. Battier is a nice role player who can play some tough D and hit J's, Jeffries is an all around player who can do a little of everything, while Diogu is a good scoring backup PF who can hit the boards. A Garcia|Brown|Cheaney|Carroll backup wing rotation is pretty damn good as Brown is a slasher from what I've seen, Carroll is a nice shooter to spread the court, Garcia can score if he wants to and plays nice D and Cheaney is just depth. As far as PG's go, Jazz struggle having Marbs and Nate Robinson, two shoot first PG's, but Marbury still distrubutes the ball averaging 8.1 dimes throughout his career and Nate is a game changing spark off the bench.

2-5 I'd say are:
2) Nuggets 
3) Blazers 
4) Sonics 
5) Wolves


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

Just my annual post on pushing it up


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

Diss, when r u gonna put up the pacific and southwest division? I hope ppl really look at my depth and not just my starting lineup, because i probably have the deepest team in the league, or at least one of the most deep. I wonder how they will do.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*



VC4MVP said:


> Diss, when r u gonna put up the pacific and southwest division? I hope ppl really look at my depth and not just my starting lineup, because i probably have the deepest team in the league, or at least one of the most deep. I wonder how they will do.



At 3:44pm, when those other 2 expire. Is your roster how you want it set up in the roster thread? Just making sure.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*



Dissonance19 said:


> At 3:44pm, when those other 2 expire. Is your roster how you want it set up in the roster thread? Just making sure.


Yeah, everything was fine last time i saw it. Looks good.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

Wow. Close voting.

I have to agree that this is a pretty close Division.

For my own argument though, just to maybe sway a few more votes:

Come on Kidd shares Top PG role with Nash, and can will any team he is on into the playoffs. Mr. Triple-Double.

Add to that the scoring ability of Rashard and Miller (ROY and 6MOY). 

Add to that a three man rotation at the 4 and 5 of Randolph, Nene and Evans. Any of whom is capable of a double-double any given night.

Then the first three off the bench are Damon (at the 1 or 2), JR (at the 2, 3 or 4) and Walton (anywhere from 1 to 4).

Nuff said. :cheers:


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*



Tiz said:


> Wow. Close voting.
> 
> I have to agree that this is a pretty close Division.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was between ur team and Diss's, and i picked yours. Ur starting lineup is just incredible, and ur bench isnt too bad. U and Diss's teams both have a lot of questions tho, in Nene, Randolph, and Amare. I think ur team is better tho.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

I'm usually not good with this, so I'll try 

I tried to build my team with some balance. Offense, and defense. 

Inside out combo of Amare, and Redd I think it's pretty deadly. Amare can still score around the basketball, without that explosion. He can still dunk too. He's expanded his game, improved his passing which would work with he, and Redd. I also wanted to balance that out by getting 2 capable offensive players who play defense first in Posey, and Haslem who be awesome next to Amare, (who I also think would do a good job on Lewis, and Randolph  ). David Harrison, and Michael Ruffin, and occasionally Dale Davis to throw a body out there rotating in with Amare, and Haslem. 

Anthony Johnson, is a solid PG to run the offense, doesn't need the ball in hands too much, and where I got him, he was a steal IMO. Lindsey Hunter, behind him to provide some defense, and hit a open shot occasonally. Wanted a vet presence in there. I got him mostly for defense. I would also rotate Charlie Bell at PG/SG, and I think is ready to break out. He can knock down shots (42% from 3 last yr). Maurice Evans, another guy who is versatile, and capable. He's still young, but has shown something. 

I think we'd have the advantage starter wise, and front court. But overall, it'd be real close.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*

In an attempt to get multiple votes, here's my reasoning behind my drafting: versatility

C-Anderson Varejao/ Jason Collins/Michael Doleac
PF- Carlos Boozer/Keith Van Horn
SF- Carmelo Anthony/Kirk Snyder
SG- Quentin Richardson/Antoine Wright
PG- Kirk Hinrich/Steve Blake/Tony Delk

Varejao is athletic, can run the fast-break
Collins is very good defensive support
Doleac can play some defense
Boozer can play solid defense, is fairly athletic, and is very good playing halfcourt
Van Horn is a very good shooter, can play half court well
Anthony is athletic, and can score no matter what
Snyder is athletic, can run the brake, and play good defense
Richardson is athletic and a good secondary option scorer
Wright is athletic and can play good defense
Hinrich is a top defensive point guard, and can captain a team in the halfcourt or on the break
Blake can run the break
Delk is solid in the halfcourt set.

basically, if I need to run, I can take advantage of a slow team, if I need to stop a team scoring, I can throw a bunch of strong defenders at them, and if nothing else is working, I can slow it down and let Melo, Captain Kirk, and Boozer take over.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

Eh, it's supposed to be 4:23 not 3:44, but Imma just start the Pacific now.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Voting open to all]*



Vuchato said:


> Boozer can play solid defense


If by solid you mean very poor then you would be correct


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

Sonics


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

Don't bypass the Northwest! I've seen 2 vote, and not vote in this division. :curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

just posting to have it show in new posts..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

see above


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

This poll ends today. It's also really close..


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

I'll go with the Nuggets here. They have the most talented starting five, overall, with a few decent pieces off the bench. Varejao is underrated, but he can be a real force on the boards, as a scorer and he always plays solid defense. Boozer is a valuable scorer and rebounder. Carmelo Anthony is one of the best young perimeter players in the game, with a unique power game. Richardson can offer some outside shooting and Hinrich is a very solid, consistent point guard to run the show.

Overall, it's a well-constructed team that can run or play in the half-court and should do well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

about a half hour left


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Portland Trail Blazers]*

so close.  


:biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Northwest Division [Portland Trail Blazers]*

Voting closed...

* Northwest Division Champions










Portland Trail Blazers *


Final Standings
Portland 7
Seattle Supersonics 6
Minnesota Timberwolves 3
Denver Nuggets 1
Utah Jazz 1


----------

